# TRUCKS GONE WILD!!!!!



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

is anybody planning on attending tgw in colfax la in april the dates r 15-17. im hear to tell u it was a blast last year and one of the best rides ive ever been on. hit me up if u need any info.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll have to miss it this year, gotta work.:flames:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man that sucks gna be another big blow out down ther.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

man i've been to alot of TGW's down in FL. They are a freakin blast!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

that they r best ive ever been to far as riding and partying goes


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you should see muddi gras in Kenansville, FL...:bigeyes:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

its about 5000 people crammed onto 300 acers in colfax la.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be there with a couple my buddies...We need to get together


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll be there. Marked the days off today. Last year was freakn crazy. Best ride I have ever been to!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

most deffinately need to get together jim and ride. we gna have a crew ourselves.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

It's always a good ride! I can't make it this time, but I've been to all the past ones for 2 years or so. TGW rides are always good. I want to ride with a good group of brutes, last time we had 9 I believe...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well nevermind...Just found out that I will be having surgery on the 14th so I am out this year...Dammit


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm out too, my girlfriend got me a ticket to go to Talladega and watch the races that weekend. Not passing up on the chance for a free Dega trip!!!


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Ill be there throwin down


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

jus 2 weekw till the ride


----------

